# 1992 Nissan Stanza - Seatbelt/CEL/Brake Lights on Dash Won't Turn Off



## Mahalaleel (Jan 11, 2011)

So I just bought a 1992 Nissan Stanza on Friday night and drove it home over an hour. It is a manual with 192,000 miles. It started right up, idled a little inconsistently, but made it home on the freeway safely.

Got home and parked it (waiting to register until today because DMV was already closed).

Today I went out to start it to drive to the emissions place and discovered that the check engine light, brake light, and seatbelt light were all on despite the key being out of the ignition. 

I put the key back in and it wouldn't start. I took the key out and they still stayed on. I disconnected the battery and they (obviously) went off. Then I reconnected the battery and checked. They were still off. I put the keys in and put them in the on position and took them out again. Same problem. All the indicators stayed on. 

Where may the problem lie?

Thanks in advance.


----------

